# FR: he studied, and when he finished



## JoeSouthern

Would it make sense to use the following verb tenses in the sentence: "He studied navigation in Dieppe, and when he finished his studies, he became an established explorer." Would it make sense to use these verb tenses: "Il étudiait la navigation à Dieppe, et quand il avait fini ses études, il est devenu un navigateur estimé"

Merci


----------



## Sunonis

L'imparfait est principalement utilisé pour décrire le contexte dans lequel une action se déroule. 
Par exemple : Alors qu'il étudiait la navigation, il se faisait connaître en tant qu'explorateur.   
Finir employé au plus-que-parfait exprime une habitude dans le passé. Par exemple : a chaque fois qu'il avait fini sa journée, il faisait une sieste d'uen heure. 
Tes temps sont donc mal employés ... pas de chance on va dire 
-->Il a étudié la navigation à Dieppe, et quand il eut terminé ses études, il devint un navigateur reconnu.  
Ou mieux :  --> Il a suivi une formation de navigateur à Dieppe, et après avoir terminé ses études, devint un navigateur reconnu.


----------



## JoeSouthern

-->Il a étudié la navigation à Dieppe, et quand il *eut* terminé ses études, il devint un navigateur reconnu. 

what is eut and what verb tense would it be, I am also not supposed to use passe simle so would I use passe compose instead of devint.

Merci


----------



## ludovic111

Eut terminé --->>> passé antérieur, equivalent to_ had finished._

The verb is _terminer_ and the auxiliary is _avoir_ in the _passé simple_ form.


----------



## JoeSouthern

would passé antérieur be the equivalent of plus-que-parfait???


----------



## ludovic111

JoeSouthern said:


> would passé antérieur be the equivalent of plus-que-parfait???


 
They have a similar relationship to one another as the passé simple has to the passé composé.

Let's say that, in everyday language and in modern written French, the plus-que-parfait would normally replace the passé antérieur. In very formal registers both would be used, with clear differences in meaning.

Caveat: But wait for the opinion of native speakers.


----------



## Sunonis

No; the use of plus-que-parfait in the case of "finir" or "terminer" implies what I said before; because plus-que-parfait (as imparfait does) describes a context or a situation, an habit.


----------



## Sunonis

ludovic111 said:


> They have a similar relationship to one another as the passé simple has to the passé composé.
> 
> Let's say that, in everyday language and in modern written French, the plus-que-parfait would normally replace the passé antérieur. In very formal registers both would be used.



  "Quand il avait terminé ses études" is not almost correct but totaly wrong


----------



## ludovic111

Sunonis said:


> "Quand il avait terminé ses études" is not almost correct but totaly wrong


 
Thanks for the clarification. And how would you say it in everyday language? Would you use the passé antérieur with your brother or your son?


----------



## JoeSouthern

Sunonis I am not supposed to use passe simple and passe anterieur uses it so I do not think I can use it either.


----------



## ManiSan

Well, i dont know.
 I had say:
 "Il étudia la navigation à Dieppe, et,* lorsqu'il eut terminé ses études,* devint un navigateur reconnu."

*Take notes of how i removed a word using a comma instead.

 So, i dont know why Sunonis choosed _passé composé_ for the first verb.

 "eût terminé" is the tense _subjonctif plus-que-parfait_ of the verb "terminer". Its a great tense, because you can do wonderful sentences with it. Unfortunatly, it tends to be replaced by easiest tenses, as many (if not most) frenchs cant handle it properly.

Why arent you supposed to use passé simple ? i used twice and my sentence looks really nice imho .


----------



## ludovic111

> Why arent you supposed to use passé simple ? i used twice and my sentence looks really nice imho .


 
Probably because he still hasn't learned it yet!!!


----------



## hotpocket

Manisan...in introductory language courses in the US and CANADA, the passé simple, passé intérieur, and imperfect subjunctive aren't generally introduced.

...et pourquoi "il devint un navigateur..." au lieu de "il devint navigateur..."


----------



## Sunonis

It is not subjonctif plus-que parfait ! Subjonctif is used after &quot;que&quot;, and, besides, you would spell it *eût terminé* 

ludovic111, with my sister or mother, I would use passé composé everywhere :  
&quot;Il a étudié la navigation, et après ses études, est devenu un navigateur reconnu&quot; 

 This is a very basic sentence, that we use in everyday life, and that you could also use, JoeSouthern, if he's not writing a professionnal essay (but pay attention to the repetition !).


----------



## Sunonis

hotpocket said:


> ...et pourquoi &quot;il devint un navigateur...&quot; au lieu de &quot;il devint navigateur...&quot;




"Il devint navigateur" would be OK; but "Il devint *un *navigateur *reconnu*" Don't ask me why !


----------



## ludovic111

> ludovic111, with my sister or mother, I would use passé composé everywhere :
> «Il a étudié la navigation, et après ses études, est devenu un navigateur reconnu»


 
Merci, Sunoni, de votre réponse.


----------



## ManiSan

I'll be honest. I may be wrong 

Passé antérieur:                               il eut terminé
Subjonctif plus-que-parfait:            qu'il eût terminé

Yeah, subjonctif is great. It sounds great. Even if im unable to say if it is the tense used in my sentence (did i said that most french cant handle it ?)

Since i use lors*qu'il*, it may be subjonctif. I dont know. Lets wait for a teacher to tell us.


----------



## Maître Capello

ManiSan said:


> Passé antérieur:                               il eut terminé
> Subjonctif plus-que-parfait:            qu'il eût terminé
> 
> Since i use lors*qu'il*, it may be subjonctif.



No way! With _lorsque_ you must use the indicative, never the subjunctive! (It's indeed the same as after _après que_…)

The best sentence would definitely be:

_Il *étudia* la navigation à Dieppe, et quand il *eut terminé* ses études, il *devint *un navigateur reconnu.

_Now without any passé simple (or passé antérieur) that would become:

_Il *a étudié* la navigation à Dieppe, et quand il *a terminé* ses études, il *est devenu *un navigateur reconnu._


----------



## itka

> Sunonis I am not supposed to use passe simple and passe anterieur uses it so I do not think I can use it either.



Well. To avoid them you could choose "passé composé" and "passé surcomposé". I guess you never heard about it, but it is really easy :

-->_Il *a étudié* la navigation à Dieppe, et quand il *a eu terminé* ses études, il *est devenu* un navigateur reconnu.  _

But the sentence of Sunonis is (ama) far better :
 -->_ Il *a suivi* une formation de navigateur à Dieppe, et *après avoir terminé* ses études, *est devenu* un navigateur reconnu._

Or to keep near the initial sentence, you can mix the two possibilities :
_"Il *a étudié* la navigation à Dieppe, et *après avoir terminé* ses études, *est devenu* un navigateur reconnu."_


----------



## EvenMore

itka said:


> ....
> _"Il *a étudié* la navigation à Dieppe, et *après avoir terminé* ses études, *est devenu* un navigateur reconnu."_


 
Une conjonction de coordination qui reprécise la chronologie, en supprimant la virgule au passage 

_"Il a étudié la navigation à Dieppe *PUIS*  après avoir terminé ses études, est devenu un navigateur reconnu."_


----------



## ManiSan

Thanx Maitre Capello.

Ok, now we have tons of good sentences, but we have to be aware that JoeSouthern may not be supposed to be able to write a perfect one.

I had post:
You forgot a comma. After "et".
"Pay attention to repetitions"  said Sunonis.
And i should add "pay attention to the rythm".

And i wont. 

The difficulty is to translate "and when he finished his studies". There are many ways to do it. Passé simple is forbidden. What else ? JoeSouthern, if you agree with "et après avoir terminé ses études", pick this one.

Passive form would work too:
_Il__ *a étudié*__ une formation de navigateur à Dieppe, puis, ses études terminées, *est devenu* un navigateur reconnu.

edit EvenMore 
    No, no, dont touch the comma..  A frequent error, leading to unmeaningly sentences. Look, i was writing my post and choosed "puis", like you, but i ADDED a comma.
    Do you breathe ? That is a reason to place commas, rythm and meaning are others.

_


----------



## itka

> _Il__ *a étudié*__ une formation de navigateur à Dieppe, puis, ses études terminées, *est devenu* un navigateur reconnu.
> _



On n'*étudie* pas une formation... ni de navigateur ni d'autre chose... On peut _recevoir_ ou _suivre_ une formation, sûrement pas l'étudier. 

Le remplacement de ce verbe résout du même coup la question de la répétition : étudier -études...

 Je sais que Sunonis  n'est pas censé fournir une phrase parfaite, mais il est quand même inutile de lui conseiller des expressions erronées...


----------



## JoeSouthern

I am still a little confused why I cannot use plus-que-parfait. This is beacuse my teacher told me that you would use plus-que-parfait in the case where something occured in the past prior to another action(in the past) taking place. If this is correct this would mean that him finishing his studies occured prior to him becoming an explorer. Does this then mean that this could be plus-que-parfait or did I maybe misunderstand my teacher???

Merci


----------



## QBU

to avoid passé simple:
Il a étudié la navigation à Dieppe et une fois ses études terminées, est devenu un navigateur reconnu.
or
Il a reçu une formation de navigateur à Dieppe, à la suite de quoi il est devenu un navigateur reconnu.


----------

